# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Never Run Away Again

## delta-9-thc

the next time freddie or whatever is chasing you, I want you to turn around and beat his ass senseless and just leave him there to die, or in real life become heartless and mean and in your dreams you&#39;ll be the one doing the chasing, I&#39;m mean and don&#39;t give a fuck like tupac which is why I&#39;m always the one doing the killing and the chasing. when something wants to step in the ring with me I fight back and never show fear.
like this one time a pack of dogs were mauling my ass(in my dream of course) I just faught like I had nothing to lose and eventually they ran like bats out of hell.

I hope this gives courage to those who have nightmares.

----------


## Demerzel

> the next time freddie or whatever is chasing you, I want you to turn around and beat his ass senseless and just leave him there to die, or in real life become heartless and mean and in your dreams you&#39;ll be the one doing the chasing, I&#39;m mean and don&#39;t give a fuck like tupac which is why I&#39;m always the one doing the killing and the chasing. when something wants to step in the ring with me I fight back and never show fear.
> like this one time a pack of dogs were mauling my ass(in my dream of course) I just faught like I had nothing to lose and eventually they ran like bats out of hell.
> 
> I hope this gives courage to those who have nightmares.
> [/b]



may i ask what the main source of your income is?

----------


## TweaK

> may i ask what the main source of your income is?
> [/b]



Rapper? Thief? Both?

----------


## Artelis

> may i ask what the main source of your income is?
> [/b]







> Rapper? Thief? Both?
> [/b]



no no, I don&#39;t think he could make income from being a rapper.  You have to have at least an IQ of 90 to do that.

----------


## Wolffe

> no no, I don&#39;t think he could make income from being a rapper.  You have to have at least an IQ of 90 to do that.
> [/b]



What, rapper college has like, minimum IQ requirements when you apply? Fo&#39; sho&#39;?

----------


## delta-9-thc

sorry kids I&#39;m not gonna tell you how I get money in fear you might copy and go to jail, which would ruin your lives, I don&#39;t need that stuff in my life

when it comes to crime, it&#39;s not about IQ, it&#39;s about "street smarts" IQ and crime dont mix

----------


## King and God

I think it is very important to overcome fear and fight for oneself, so I will always seek to destroy my adversaries and survive.

However, when I&#39;m threatened by vast numbers of enemies, or one who has a body too big for mine to match, I will decide to avoid fighting for as long as possible. As Sun Tzu said: "He who knows when he can fight and when he cannot will be victorious."

----------


## delta-9-thc

"if your enemy is strong, avoid him"

but in dreams I break this rule, because I know I can fight and thus I come out victorious.

----------


## Wolffe

> "if your enemy is strong, avoid him"
> 
> but in dreams I break this rule, because I know I can fight and thus I come out victorious.
> [/b]



I guess that rule still applies, since you are the strong one&#33;

----------


## delta-9-thc

then i guess it applies to the characters in my dream

----------


## King and God

> "if your enemy is strong, avoid him"
> 
> but in dreams I break this rule, because I know I can fight and thus I come out victorious.
> [/b]



I break it in lucids as I&#39;m completely invincible then, but when I&#39;m not aware of my dreaming state I will always avoid physically stronger enemies.

----------


## delta-9-thc

lucid or not, i know im invincible

----------


## DeadDollKitty

uhhuh..... 




well yes courage is most everthing, its also knowing that you can DO anything... and switch ur dream scenarios.. less ur in the fighting mood .. then be my guest.... but uhm.. yeah thanks for the courage boost..   ::?:

----------


## Artelis

> lucid or not, i know im invincible
> [/b]



Spoken like a true moron.

----------


## delta-9-thc

hey doll, if you can control your dreams then why did you seek my advise in the first place?? this is for those with nightmares.

----------


## Artelis

wait, what?  When did I ever ask you for advice?  Sorry, was the white man puttin&#39; you down?  Better call on Tupac.  No, he&#39;s dead.

----------


## sloth

> don&#39;t blame me for being racist
> [/b]

----------


## DeadDollKitty

i knew posting here was a mistake.. first off hun, i wasnt ASKING for ur advice, i just saw the *never run away* thinger and decided oh this could be interesting, but ur tellin us all how to control our dreams and who ASKED for your advice hmmm? all full of ppl who think they know what your all about in here thats what it is&#33;

----------


## sloth

Don&#39;t worry about him, sweetie.  He&#39;s mad at you because you&#39;re white.

----------


## Wolffe

> wait, what?  When did I ever ask you for advice?  Sorry, was the white man puttin&#39; you down?  Better call on Tupac.  No, he&#39;s dead.
> [/b]








> i knew posting here was a mistake.. first off hun, i wasnt ASKING for ur advice, i just saw the *never run away* thinger and decided oh this could be interesting, but ur tellin us all how to control our dreams and who ASKED for your advice hmmm? all full of ppl who think they know what your all about in here thats what it is&#33;
> [/b]








> Don&#39;t worry about him, sweetie.  He&#39;s mad at you because you&#39;re white.
> [/b]




 ::lolxtreme::   ::happyme::   ::lolxtreme::

----------


## sloth

Yeah. I&#39;m lost. I know.

----------


## Kami

> lucid or not, i know im invincible
>  [/b]



I agree with delta. I am god. 

Anytime you feel incompetent or afraid, remind yourself of your true nature. You are not weak and cowardly, unless that&#39;s what you believe yourself to be. You can be a god, and you can be invinsible. Its just like in lucid dreaming though, it won&#39;t happen unless you truly believe it. 

Just look at our friend Jesus.

----------


## wasup

> Just look at our friend Jesus. [/b]



Yeah, he look where that philosophy got him

----------


## Kami

I think he&#39;d rather be on the cross then at the mercy of his fears. Isn&#39;t that kind of courage inspiring? 

Besides that picture has a tinge of eroticism, maybe jesus enjoyed the whole cross experience.

----------


## Gez

well then this thread seems like a bundle of fun, oh and i see your a fan of oldboy Kami, great film.

----------


## wasup

> I think he&#39;d rather be on the cross then at the mercy of his fears. Isn&#39;t that kind of courage inspiring? [/b]



To be honest with you... no.

I read the brothers karamazov once, and one of the characters (smerdyakov) brought up a very good point (paraphrased).

During the inquisition, the enforcers of it would kill those who didn&#39;t renounce their faith.  They say that this is "courage" and dedication of their religion.  The are PRAISED for this -- they are heroes.   However. wouldn&#39;t it be much much better to have renounced their faith and yet lived a life of good, chistian deeds in which they helped people and actually provided some value to humankind.  You think that dieing for your faith is more honorable than living it and being of value to people?  That is one reason where religion seems to be wrong.

Oh man... sorry I forgot this is not religion/spirituality forum.  My bad... but I just wanted to throw that idea out there to think about PM me if you want to or just respond here.

----------


## Kami

Your right it should be on spiritual so let&#39;s just pretend I&#39;m quoting a discussion i had with a DC last night.

She was massaging my feet with cold ketchup when i said "I wouldn&#39;t say that it was a wasted sacrifice. It all depends on your perspective. For example, an environmentalist might be willing to sacrifice himself and his family if it meant saving his sacred Gaia. Somebody may not care about the environment, but they would gladly die if it meant saving his family. In the same way, if there is nothing more important to a Christian then to stay true to their faith, then who am I to say they shouldn&#39;t die for that cause. I think that any action done out of certainty is right in a sense, atleast for the person performing the action."

Good eye Gez- Oldboy is a great movie.

----------


## bro

You can take advantage of fear as well as defeating it&#33; Next time you feel fear do some RC&#39;s my poor nightmare victims and boom, you&#39;ll be lucid. You then can proceed to do what you like and defeat the nightmare.

----------


## Amidreaming?

> IQ and crime dont mix[/b]





some of the best criminals with the best plans are geniouses

----------


## delta-9-thc

you cowards, no more pain

----------


## delta-9-thc

> first off hun, i wasnt ASKING for ur advice, i just saw the *never run away* thinger and decided oh this could be interesting[/b]



i learned alot about advertising in elementary

----------

